# Later Guys!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Good fishing to you! I guess he did do something!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim, If your not getting kicked off the site, stick around man. These kind of things always happen from time to time, Just ride it out and things will cool down. Lots of good info here to be shared and it would be a shame to loose you.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

what kind of CHEESE you like with your WHINE? all but 1 of the mods are sharp enuff to tell if they were your words. grown men running from words?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wheres he going?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone...

It has been verified that FactuaL has added word to a PM he forwarded us, making it look as if MuskieJim was using racial slurs at him.

First apologies to MuskieJim for having to put up with such crap. If OGF staff came at you hard over this, then I hope you can accept our apology and please consider that's it's due to our zero tolerance policy on racism on the site.

Second, apologies to all OGF members. We try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, and in 4 years we've NEVER had someone alter a PM putting words in someone else's mouth in the effort to shed them in a negative light. You deserve better than that, and FactuaL has been permanently banned.

Brandon


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Kudos to you guys!! Good detective work...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Everyone...
> 
> It has been verified that FactuaL has added word to a PM he forwarded us, making it look as if MuskieJim was using racial slurs at him.
> 
> ...


Good job! You must be one of the sharp mods mentioned earlier


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Kudos to you Shakedown.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Good job! You must be one of the sharp mods mentioned earlier


LOL.mod.............no.

sharp.................no

but he is good at what he does


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

That guy did the same thing to me. He altered a post "(quote)" making it seem like I called him a name. He also sent me a PM full of profanity. Of course, I was obliged to give it right back to him...no profanity of course.  

Misfit, you said it last week and it came to pass...good call...!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I'm beginning to wonder if he really talked to Al Linder.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Misfit, you said it last week and it came to pass...good call...!


LOL,rodney.
i knew it from the start.just couldn't do anything till he hung himself as i predicted 
it would have happened sooner if i'd known exactly what he did to you


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For all the guys that PM'd me the last few day, thanks for the support you gave me. I tried to calm a situation that was building and getting out of control. I also apologize for having to put up with what went on. I hope everyone can now move on.
The last few days were tough on me trying to settle things, and I for one am glad it over. Moderating isn't something I like to do, but at several request I tried to help out. 
Thanks to the members that stuck it out. I hope I helped the ones that contacted me. All I could do was try.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Moderating isn't something I like to do,


well,if you buy me a new puter,you won't have to fill in when this things goes on the fritz like it did the past two days 
hopefully it's ok now,and you can take a break


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

stick around Jimbo ! I always enjoy your reports and photos.

Not sure what happened here, but I'm glad Shake is on the case. Don't tell me this town aint got no heart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

....jus gotta poke around


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

darn, now i wonder if he was the son of (4 queens) a charter captain in cleveland ?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Kodos to DaleM for his efforts. I did not like the tone of Factual's posts but I was disappointed in many of the nasty public response posts. That just drops you down to his level and only escalates the situation. I don't know the best way to handle such a situation but I ask members to try to notify the Mods and let them handle it vs. getting into a public pi$$ing contest.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Great Job Mods!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieJim....

I'm just getting to know you and I think you're a pretty cool guy, anyone who uses Wileys has got to be cool! 

Stick around dude, if you leave, its what the idiot would have wanted. Hes gone for good now, so lets talk MUSKIES!:G


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

First and foremost, your postings and pictures are great to see. So stick around!!

Second, Mods you guys are the best!!!
You have a job the rest of us wouldn't want, but benefit more than you can even imagine. I could see right through that guy and couldn't believe what 1 person could do to in such a short time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Everyone...
> and FactuaL has been permanently banned.</p>
> Brandon


hurray!!! It was entertaining though, almost like a debate team. About the 4 Queen charter, I was thinking what if he was trying to ruin or slander the charter name. he said the full name quite a bit in his posts.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

What was the reason factual was banned.
His posts cracked me up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> What was the reason factual was banned.
> His posts cracked me up.


Here is the explanation that Shakedown gave earlier in this thread.



ShakeDown said:


> Everyone...
> 
> It has been verified that FactuaL has added word to a PM he forwarded us, making it look as if MuskieJim was using racial slurs at him.
> 
> ...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw this coming. Everybody got worked up over that guy. Wasn't worth the time. I figured he'd eventually get a boot to the head....

It's always fun to give somebody enough rope to see if they hang themselves....


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Darn! I'm gonna miss the rock bass stories!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Everyone...
> 
> FactuaL has been permanently banned.


uh oh you guys better watch it im sure linder will be on the phone with a few choice words for you mods! great job guys! 

Muskie Jim i hope ya stay around! i too enjoy seeing the pics of those monsters :B you catch!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I missed what was going on ....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think I missed what was going on


we should have all been so lucky


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> hurray!!! It was entertaining though, almost like a debate team. About the 4 Queen charter, I was thinking what if he was trying to ruin or slander the charter name. he said the full name quite a bit in his posts.


 Are you kidding? How could someone ruin or slander a charter name like "4 Queens" Pleasssssssse.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Great. We get a guy on here that is a _panfishing guru_ and you chased him away!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jim, I hope you re-think your decision and don't leave. Sorry for the late response but someone just told me about this post. You've given me a lot of good information over the last year or so. You definitely add to the site.

As for FactuaL aka Frenzi....



> You deserve better than that, and FactuaL has been permanently banned.


He hasn't been permantely banned. He's back as DetaiL. Check out his signature and the few posts that he has made. Same exact writing as FactuaL.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

please ignore posts by DetaiL.he has already been banned also.


----------

